# chronic chest pain/shortness of breath/Autoimmue



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

I know I have asked about chest pain before. but I am freaking. This pain is across my entire chest (from breast to breast). It is not severe pain, but very uncomfortable, difficult to explain. It is very tender to touch my breast bone. The pain goes into my back, between my blades. This is making me short of breath. Anyone else feel this way. The pain is like a chronic ache. You are aware of it almost all the time. I think I am having anxiety attacks from it. Please any input would help. I am going to the dr. tomorrow. I went last week, they took a ekg, said it was ok. Told me to go home and take advil. It does nothing....I also suffer from IBS and have constant cramping (like my period). I feel like such a mess. I have a high count of thyroid antibodies (970, they should be under 35) so I have hashimotots, which is autoimmune (my thyroid TSH is still ok) . Is Fibro. related to autoimmune in any way. Sorry this is so long, I feel so desperate......I can't stop crying. All this started 16 months ago with salmonella....Thanks for letting me ventDebbie


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Debbie,Take a look at my reply to your previous post regarding chest pain. The symptoms you describe are identical to mine, including the breast bone tenderness and the stomach cramps.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I do have that problem every now and then. I do know the type of symptoms and pain you are talking about.I have to breath short breathes until it passes.Try not to worry, it will go away.Brooke


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbie, I have some chest tenderness and tightness that radiates into my sides and back and especially between the shoulder blades. At times, I can hardly turn my head without it hurting down my shoulder blades. Usually I have this when I have been very tense. It seems it's worse when I am stressed and anxious----a person holds themselves tense when anxious. And I'm like that alot. I'm sure the anxiety from hurting is making the pain even worse. Perhaps your Doctor will suggest a mild muscle relaxer? I take Skelaxin ( two 400 mg. tablets every night at bedtime, and sometimes during the day if I need to). I've also taken Flexeril, but it is stronger and a lot more sedating than the Skelaxin. The Skelaxin works well for me. Doesn't take it all away, but helps take some of the burning and soreness out for a while anyway.Good luck! Keep us posted!Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2000)

Debbie,Your symptoms sound just like my daughter's. She used to hyperventilate when she was a little girl, when she got older she had heart palpitations, racing heart, she was put on calcuim blockers for a while, then she was diagnosed with Mitral Valve Prolapse. She also has IBS, FM and Myofascial Pain Syndrome. She went on the Atkins Diet, high protein, low carb, and got rid of her IBS, along with her FM and her heart problems went away too. She only takes a multi-vitamin and 1000 mg. of magnesium because she had IBS-C, along with D. She is doing great now.Take care,CAsey


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Weplant, there is an article on About.com's thyroid site linking fibro and thyroid disorders.


----------

